# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Algemene medische vragen >  Werken met een visuele beperking

## sita30

Ik ga binnenkort adminsitratief werk doen. Ik heb een visuele beperking, graag wil ik ervaringen horen, tips ed.

Saskia

----------


## Luuss0404

Jammer dat er niemand heeft gereageerd, ik vind het zelf wel een goede vraag, dus ik ben zelf maar even op zoek gegaan.

http://www.werkenmeteenvisuelebeperking.nl/ is een site met links naar andere organisaties en er staat ook een forum op met ervaringen/lotgenoten contact.

http://www.werkenvoornederland.nl/wa...0-E213EBCACF3E hier staat een leuk verhaal van iemand die een visuele beperking heeft.

http://www.viziris.nl/activiteiten-v...ijke-websites/ hier staan links naar websites van mensen met verschillende oogaandoeningen (ziekte van usher, tunnelvisie, blindheid) en hoe zij in het dagelijks leven omgaan met hun beperking.

----------

